# Win 7 Start von SSD dauert lange ?



## stemei007 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PC hat eine SSD - Supertalent Masterdrive SX 64 GB - spendiert bekommen.

-Win 7 Prof. 64 bit- hab ich dort nun neu und frisch installiert.

Alles prima...........nur gefühlt,dauert der Start von Win 7/SSD sehr lange bis ich Win7 benutzen kann.

Biosversion ist : F4 (aktuell)

Kann man denn Start von Win 7 noch beschleunigen ?
Welche Einstellungen muss man im Bios machen/ändern/haben ?
Sonstige Tipps ?
Hilfe ?

Gruß
Stemei007

Ich habe ein paar Infobildern :


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

Im Bios sollte der ACHI Modus aktiv sein und du solltest den Standard-Microsoft-AHCI Treiber nutzen.

Eventuell blockiert eine Software den Start. Ich habe eine Supertalent Ultradrive GX 128GB und sobald der Desktop geladen ist (was schnell geht) ist alles ansprechbar.


----------



## stemei007 (8. Dezember 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Im Bios sollte der ACHI Modus aktiv sein und du solltest den Standard-Microsoft-AHCI Treiber nutzen.
> 
> Eventuell blockiert eine Software den Start. Ich habe eine Supertalent Ultradrive GX 128GB und sobald der Desktop geladen ist (was schnell geht) ist alles ansprechbar.




Wie/wo stelle ich den Standard-Microsoft-AHCI Treiber ?

Im Bios ist AHCI eingestellt

Gruß
Stemei007


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du nicht selber einen CHipsatztreiber installiert hast, ist der MS-Standard-Treiber aktiv. Das kannste aber auch im Gerätemanager nachprüfen.

Unter "IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller" (oder ähnlich) steht dann ein Eintrag mit "Standard AHCI 1.0 Serieller-ATA-Controller"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist die SSD neu oder hast du sie gebraucht gekauft? Ich frage deshalb weil SSD mit der Zeit langsamer werden sogar erheblich, must du dan mit einem Tool in den neu Zustand versetzen. Damit sie wieder die anfangs Geschwindigkeit bekommen.
Hier ein Link .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reib-und-wartung-einer-ssd-unter-win-7-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ool-setze-ich-eine-ssd-am-besten-zurueck.html


----------



## stemei007 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Festplatte ist -NEU-

Im Gerätemanager steht unter "IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller"

- Intel(R) PCH-SATA-AHCI Controller - 

Wie bekomme ich den  Standard-Microsoft-AHCI Treiber installiert ?

Gruß
Stemei007


----------



## Rotax (8. Dezember 2009)

Normal den jetzigen deinstallieren und neu starten, dann sollte sich der Microsoft Treiber installieren afaik


----------



## Tig3r0023 (8. Dezember 2009)

stemei007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein PC hat eine SSD - Supertalent Masterdrive SX 64 GB - spendiert bekommen.
> 
> ...



hast du villt ein paar Downloadlinks der Software ? Wäre nett.
Sry das ich dir nicht helfen kann.


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

Am Besten über die Systemsteuerung den Intel Treiber deinstallieren, falls er da eingetragen ist. Der Intel Matrix Storage Treiber darf auch nicht installiert sein.

"Umständliche Version": rechtsklick auf den Eintrag im Gerätemanager, Eigenschaften auswählen und dann Treiber aktualisieren - manuell auswählen - kompatible... anzeigen und dann den Standard AHCI Treiber auswählen.


----------



## madamc (9. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir 2 SAS Platten im Raid oder falls du nicht soviel Geld hast 2 Velociraptor. Damit sollte der Start deutlich schneller von statten gehen


----------



## Mosed (10. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Idee - wenn man sich nen Neuwagen gekauft hat, der scheinbar nicht ganz rund läuft, kauft man sich natürlich auch nen 30 Jahre alten Wagen... 
(Vergleich bzgl. Technik...)

Ne, ein Raid aus Festplatten kommt nie an die Bootzeiten einer SSD ran, denn beim Booten zählen Zugriffszeiten - und jede HDD hat im Vergleich zu einer SSD extrem lange Zugriffszeiten.

Wie gesagt, ich kann sofort Programme öffnen (die dann auch sofort starten und nicht erst Sekunden später), sobald der Desktop zu sehen ist und noch der Autostartinhalt abgefrühstückt wird - versuch das mal mit der Festplatte...
Bootvorgang in zeitlicher Betrachtung, so in etwa: erstmal natürlich der Bios Teil -  dann: Windows-Logo erscheint; sobald es komplett da ist, erscheint ne Sekunde später für ne Sekunde ein schwarzes Bild, dann eine Sekunde "Willkommen" und dann der Desktop.


----------



## steinschock (10. Dezember 2009)

Extra Controller die nicht benutzt werden abschalten z.B. Firewire und zusätzliche Sata /IDE Con. von Marvel ect.

Ich hab gestern Win7auf einem i7 860 mit einer GSkil Falcon 128GB  aufgesetzt und bin echt begeistert, 
aber das ist auch eine gute SSD


----------



## stemei007 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

und frohes neues Jahr .........macht weiter so hier im Forum......so musste ich mal losswerden.......

Etwas neues hat sich getan, SSD Postville ist nun acuh eingebaut und hab hierzu mal ein paar Leistungswerte in Bildern gefasst:


Der Win 7 Start ist ernorm.

Supersache

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## stemei007 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Start von SSD dauert lange ? Neue SSD Intel Postville mit Details*

Neue Info`s 

Gruß
Stemei


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2010)

Also mein Windows7 Start mit ner Postville dauert vom moment wo "Windows wird gestartet" angezeigt wird bis alles fertig geladen ist (inklusive Antivir, Setpoint, Azureus, und einige andere Programme im Autostart) etwa 15-20 Sekunden, meine alte Platte hat fast ne Minute gebraucht... und die "alte" Platte ist ne Samsung F1.

SSDs sind in dieser Hinsicht wirklich beeindruckend und stecken jedes RAID locker in die Tasche.


----------



## stemei007 (2. Januar 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also mein Windows7 Start mit ner Postville dauert vom moment wo "Windows wird gestartet" angezeigt wird bis alles fertig geladen ist (inklusive Antivir, Setpoint, Azureus, und einige andere Programme im Autostart) etwa 15-20 Sekunden, meine alte Platte hat fast ne Minute gebraucht... und die "alte" Platte ist ne Samsung F1.
> 
> SSDs sind in dieser Hinsicht wirklich beeindruckend und stecken jedes RAID locker in die Tasche.




Moin zusammen,

ja geht effektiv sehr schnell,hab aber keine Zeit gemessen.

Gruß
Stemei


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2010)

stemei007 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ja geht effektiv sehr schnell,hab aber keine Zeit gemessen.
> 
> ...



Am beeindruckendsten fand ich wie schon gesagt die Startzeit von CATIA R17... die verkürzte sich von etwa einer Minute von der Spinpoint F1 zu grob 10 Sekunden auf der SSD


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2010)

madamc schrieb:


> Kauf dir 2 SAS Platten im Raid oder falls du nicht soviel Geld hast 2 Velociraptor. Damit sollte der Start deutlich schneller von statten gehen


Sorry, falsch: am schnellsten geht der Start mit einer guten SSD. hab mit der X25M keine 15 Sekunden Bootzeit (damit meine ich nicht die Zeit bis zum Windoofbildschirm, sondern die Zeit bis zur vollen Einsatzfähigkeit des OS. Raid ist bei SSDs nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Latenz erhöht. Das tut si zwar bei normalen festplatten auch, die sind aber bei Zugriffszeiten so langsam (im Vergleich zu SSDs), dass diese Erhöhung nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt...


----------



## stemei007 (2. Januar 2010)

Meine Boot-Zeit:

18,657 sec Win 7 64 bit Prof |SSD Intel Postville 80 GB G2

mit Startprogramme.

Meine Boot-Zeit :

14,742 sec Win 7 64 bit Prof | SSD Intel Postville 80 GB G2

ohne Startprogramme bis auf Virenprogramm

Das nenn ich Startzeiten.....................


----------



## Crymes (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, mein Start braucht nun nach 2 Tagen mit einer Vertex 2 auch sehr lange, Beim Bootlogo dauert es länger, hab alle 4 Kerne beim Start aktiviert uind Auslagerungsdatei abgeschaltet, er greift aber für eine gewisse Zeit nicht auf die SSD zu, wenn er es tut, geht alles wieder ganz scg´hnell.

Weiss jemand, woran das liegt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Has du zufällig die AMD AHCI Treiber installiert, dann mal runter damit.


----------



## Crymes (24. Dezember 2010)

nein, ich probier Morgen mal, nu einen Kern zum Starten zu benutzen, vielleicht hilft das.
Aber sonst sind die Ladezeitrn von Assassins Creed, Mafia 2 und Visual C++ schon krass, das Herunterfahren dauert ca. 7 sek.

Das Willkommenslogo steht bei mir inzwischen auch wieder 5 sek, ohne dass Festplattenzugriffe geschehen, das nervt schon!


----------



## Razorblade12 (25. Dezember 2010)

Was hast Du für ein Mainboard bzw. Chipsatz?

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit einem Gigabyte mit 7xxer Chipsatz. 

MSAHCI-Treiber: Trim nutzbar, dafür ewig langsamer Start - blieb immer bei dem Wobbel-Bild ohne Laufwerkszugriff stehen. 
AMD-Treiber: Schneller start, dafür kein Trim

Meine Lösung war: Neues Board mit neuem Chipsatz.


----------



## Crymes (25. Dezember 2010)

Nicht gut, ich hab ein MSI 790Gx-G65 mit 790GX-Chipsatz. 
Ich probier mal den AMD-Treiber, obwohl der mir in der Vergangenheit immer Performancedefizite gebracht hat.
Danke.


----------



## Crymes (25. Dezember 2010)

OK, mit dem AMD-Treiber geht es merklich schneller, der hat ja jetzt auch TRIM-Unterstützung.
Jetzt gehts erstmal Schneeschippen-Danke an Alle!


----------



## Terrean (2. Januar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> OK, mit dem AMD-Treiber geht es merklich schneller, der hat ja jetzt auch TRIM-Unterstützung.
> Jetzt gehts erstmal Schneeschippen-Danke an Alle!



 Nur, wenn du einen 8er Chipsatz von AMD hast. Für die vorherigen ist es nicht freigeschalten.  Quelle: AMDs AHCI-Treiber mit TRIM-Unterstützung (Update) - 16.11.2010 - ComputerBase 

  Ich möchte mich hier einklinken, weil ich dasselbe Problem habe. Seit ich mein neues Sapphire am2rs790g Pure CrossfireX Mainboard verbaut habe und etliche Zeit mit der Bios Konfig verbrachte, stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass er meine Corsair F60 SSD extrem langsam anspricht. Ich habe schon viele Ausschlussverfahren durchgeführt und ebendies festgestellt. 

Mit dem vorherigen Asus Mainboard (780G Chipsatz) hat es gut funktioniert. Wenn ich eine normale HDD verbaue, ist die Win7 Installation flott und problemlos - mit der SSD dauert es Stunden, wenn sie denn überhaupt durchläuft. Firmware Upgrade wurde schon gemacht auf V. 2.0.  Bios ist auf AHCI eingestellt. Raid lässt sich scheinbar nicht völlig ausschalten, würde aber nicht gebraucht werden.  Installation wurde schon von DVD als auch von USB Stick durchgeführt. Das DVD Laufwerk habe ich auch schon abgesteckt.  

Irgendwelche Ideen/ Tipps? Was noch ausständig ist, ist ein Bios Update, nur finde ich in den Release Notes keine Info, dass dahin gehend was behoben worden wäre... Support seitens Sapphire (sprich: Website& Tools) finde ich im Vergleich zu Asus, Gigabyte und Asrock übrigens bescheiden...  

Danke im Voraus!    edit: Formatierung funktioniert nicht, wenn ich von Firefox 4 poste?


----------



## Crymes (2. Januar 2011)

Ist das nicht nur für den aktuellsten Chipsatz so?
Mach auf jeden Fall ein BIOS-Update, es können auch kleine Bugs behoben werden, die nicht aufgeführt sind.
Vielleicht wird dadurch dein AHCI-Controller gepatcht und alles funktioniert.


----------



## Terrean (2. Januar 2011)

Hat leider genauso wenig gebracht. 
 Ich probiere jetzt mal alle anderen Varianten durch (Legacy IDE, Native IDE, IDE --> AHCI). 
 Irgendwie vermute ich noch immer, dass es auch mit der Kopplung der SATA Ports an Raid zusammen hängt. 
Weiss jemand, wie man die Raid Funktion völlig deaktiviert? Sie ist ja schön und gut, aber in der aktuellen Konfig für mich nicht interessant. 

  Oder hat sonst noch jemand Ideen.  

@Crymes 
Welches Peripherie-Setup (sprich HDD und CD/DVD an Sata/IDE) hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Bei dir scheint es ja besser zu funktionieren als bei mir. Weshalb das Problem wohl bei Sapphire liegen müsste........


----------



## Crymes (3. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab die SSD und die Festplatte am S-ATA Port 1,2
Die Gehäuse-S-ATA am Port 3 und mein Laufwerk am Port 5
Der Southbridge.

Mach doch mal ein CMOS Reset oder nehm für ne Stunde die Batterie raus und richte alles neu ein.


----------



## Razorblade12 (3. Januar 2011)

Läuft die Installation im IDE Modus besser?


----------



## Terrean (3. Januar 2011)

CMOS Reset hatte ich schon 2x  Und im IDE Modus läuft es besser. Nach einigen Versuchen ist das System jetzt zumindest in einem arbeitsfähigen Zustand: CrystalDiskMark zeigt hohe Werte, aber Windows lädt noch oft nach und bootet langsam.  Ich werde jetzt mal mit Sysinternals ProcMon den bootvorgang protokollieren und mal versuchen, normal zu arbeiten.  Kann ich irgendwie prüfen, in welchem Zustand die SSD sich befindet? Wurden gewisse Sektoren schon zu oft beschrieben oder ob sie eher HDD-typisch installiert wurde? Wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass es eine Treiber/Einstellungssache ist... c´t hat ja auch schon oft bemängelt, dass die Grundeinstellungen (Bios) teils extrem schlecht gesetzt sind...


----------



## Crymes (3. Januar 2011)

Lade dir Crystal Disk Info herunter, da steht alles wichtige drin.


----------

